# Really?



## MAS (Oct 11, 2012)

Someone left a gut pile and carcass basically on the trail in dry creek canyon behind the U. This is a very popular high use urban trail and I think a little effort in moving it was warranted. Do I have this wrong?


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Not at all. Especially when that traffic is by hikers & others who may not hunt. Worst case would be that is foind by some anti hunters.
Overall bad form by the hunter. 

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I saw it floating around on Facebook the other day. I'm sure the guy didn't mean any harm but it ended up on a running forum with some displeasure.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Was it on the trail or or not. Basically doesn't really give an accurate location. 
If it was directly on the trail then yes he could have dragged it off to gut it. If it was dragged off and gutted close to a trail then no problem and the hippies can stop complaining. 
Most bow hunters are solo so being able to drag a long distance is out of the question. And if he did drag it off then he did make the effort.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

It was in a highly used hiking/biking area....with a ton of non-hunting types using the area. It would have taken very little effort to move a bit off the trail as to not bring as much attention to it from what I'm told.....


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

It was during the rifle hunt . It is right off the trail and very visible. A lot of people questioning why hunting is even allowed in that area. Here's a link

https://m.facebook.com/groups/232389966892330?view=permalink&id=896239147174072&ref=content_filter


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

My understanding is that all of the foothills between the Salt Lake Valley and the Wasatch have a boundary line where the USFS National Forests begin, and hunting although not allowed within the city limits is allowed within the USFS boundaries all along the foothills.

In Draper at the Orson Smith Trailhead they explain all this and show on the posted map where the city limits and the USFS boundary meet.

There must be a plethora of bachelor bucks in the foothills and 90% of them will never breed, therefore they ought to be hunted to control their numbers, to minimize traffic crashes with them, and to put meat into freezers.

People scare deer, and so it is not possible to hunt a buck around a lot of people using a trail. The hunter would need to get in deep to find a buck.

Bucks weigh 100 or more lbs. and are very hard to drag, so normally you gut them on the spot, and if you are hunting solo then you need to halve or quarter the carcass to pack it out.

My personal view is that there is nothing wrong with hunting the foothills.

Hikers should be aware what 2 weeks of the year buck hunting season is. But it does not matter if they do not. They are unlikely to be affected other than to see a gutted carcass occasionally. That's where meat comes from -- or else from a slaughterhouse which is more frightening to the animals than being shot by a hunter.

I guess it all depends on whether you are a hunter or a hippy (or hippy girl).

Thanks for the link Brendo.

Thanks for the tip on Dry Creek Canyon, MAS.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

brendo said:


> It was during the rifle hunt . It is right off the trail and very visible. A lot of people questioning why hunting is even allowed in that area. Here's a link
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/232389966892330?view=permalink&id=896239147174072&ref=content_filter


Huh, I was surprised at the number of people standing up for hunters.

-DallanC


----------



## MAS (Oct 11, 2012)

Hoopermat said:


> Was it on the trail or or not. Basically doesn't really give an accurate location.
> If it was directly on the trail then yes he could have dragged it off to gut it. If it was dragged off and gutted close to a trail then no problem and the hippies can stop complaining.
> Most bow hunters are solo so being able to drag a long distance is out of the question. And if he did drag it off then he did make the effort.


Dude, it was on the side of the trail. Also, I can drag an elk carcass after quartering plenty far solo so you are full of it. BTW, that trail is used by federal judges, surgeons, and plenty of republicans so your " hippie" comment is laughable.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

DallanC said:


> brendo said:
> 
> 
> > It was during the rifle hunt . It is right off the trail and very visible. A lot of people questioning why hunting is even allowed in that area. Here's a link
> ...


Well the link I posted is the one that was shared to the long range shooters page so the comments are corresponding to that. If you actually go to the original post it's not quite as many but still a good amount.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

MAS said:


> Dude, it was on the side of the trail. Also, I can drag an elk carcass after quartering plenty far solo so you are full of it. BTW, that trail is used by federal judges, surgeons, and plenty of republicans so your " hippie" comment is laughable.


What does it matter who uses it. Is bob the plumber and Eric the electition any less of a person. It's on public land. That's yours and mine. Your social status doesn't change that. 
Like I said if the hunter dragged it off the trail to gut it then he made the effort. And you can stop whining about it. 
It's part of hunting and harvesting animals there are going to be gut piles and evidence of an animal harvested.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thing with gut piles - they seldom last for more than 1 or 2 days. So what is the big deal? I've shot animals at dusk, and by daylight, the gutpiles were completely gone. So what is the big deal? Just whiners. There are enough ferel cats, coyotes, crows, racoons, and whatever else to consume a gut pile up by the U, that really, for the couple dozen people that wandered by the same day, so what. Get over it.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Thing with gut piles - they seldom last for more than 1 or 2 days. So what is the big deal? .


The big deal is your a vast minority. Yeah..its "all our land" (till the UT GOP changes that with their land grab)....but it only takes a small % of the much larger non-hunting population to bitch about this and your privilege/right...whatever you want to call it.. to hunt the front is gone...regardless of what you think. We're not talking about a gut pile left on the side of the trail on the Wasatch or Manti units, but an area that has multi-million dollar homes within a stones throw.....

I've hunted the front for a long time now and have had some great interaction with people and some really sour ones. Be smart and think long term....


----------



## MAS (Oct 11, 2012)

Few points of factual clarification then on to more productive pursuits like trying to get the cactus out of my hand from an antelope hunt.

1. That was not likely a rifle kill. If it was that person is an idiot. That spot is within 100s of yards of many homes, hospitals, etc and btw 100s, not dozens, of people hike, bike, run that trail every day at all hours. 

2. It isn't about social status, my comment was in response to the characterization of the "whiners" as "hippies" and therefore they should get "over it." That comment shows no understanding of the user group. 

3. That land is "yours and mine." Actually, that land is owned by the University of Utah and they currently don't prohibit hunting but I wouldn't push it by being irresponsible which is what this hunter certainly was. 

As gdog said, just be smart and don't rub peoples' noses in it by leaving a dead deer a few feet from a very popular trail.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread cause no one loves a good gut pile like the old Goob.

Here's my take: If you think the gut pile is inappropriate, drag it out of sight. 


Hey, are hippies bad?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> ..............................
> 
> Here's my take: If you think the gut pile is inappropriate, drag it out of sight.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I forgot it's in Utah. The wolves will clean up the gut pile the first night.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:hippie:eace:Just an old hippie trying to hang on to the old. Ahhh those were the days.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Maybe it was a pile of afterbirth from a hippie chick.:shock:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Maybe it was a pile of afterbirth from a hippie chick.:shock:


Impossible. Everyone knows that hippie chicks eat their afterbirth for the organic nutrients needed for lactation....duh.------SS


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Springville Shooter said:


> Impossible. Everyone knows that hippie chicks eat their afterbirth for the organic nutrients needed for lactation....duh.------SS


 Gawd S.S., there went breakfast :O>>:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

sorry:mrgreen:-------------SS


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Impossible. Everyone knows that hippie chicks eat their afterbirth for the organic nutrients needed for lactation....duh.------SS


Could've done without that visual...


----------

